

Sketchers Rips off Tom Shoes - keltecp11
http://www.good.is/post/skechers-s-amazing-tom-shoes-rip-off/

======
wccrawford
Oh noes, competition! Burn the capitalists!

Jeez. This whole 'x ripped off y' thing is ridiculous. There's a reason that
it's legal.

~~~
keltecp11
Why is it bad to cheer for the little guy?

